# Joint Pain,Bakers Cyst



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Since menopause I've had joint pain in knees,hip and shouders.They say its not arthritis but won't say what it is.So they come up with over use.

I'm in physical theopy now for 3 weeks.

I think it is either from Lymm Desease or high iron.They said test say its not.

What can I do about Bakers Cyst,anyone know they say it will go away,but so far its just as bad or worse.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I have had the same problems since I hit menopause too, they got much worse after the car accident tho.
some of mine are arthritis and some is due to the nerve damage.

But when I was in my early 30's I came down with something called 5th's disease and while it is not bad in children I got downright super sick-started with a rash on my arms and face and neck that faded and then every joint in my body aches and I got high fever and sick like I had the stomach flu. My finger swelled up like little sausages... I was told that it can be reoccurring in adults by my dr. but I haven't had it come back. nasty bug--thanks kids for bringing it home from school! I was healthy till my little monsters went to school..


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

> What can I do about Bakers Cyst,anyone know they say it will go away,but so far its just as bad or worse.


*Oh, it WILL go away but when? I had one in 2009, this was the first time I have HAD to be wheeled in for test! It was behind my knee and I had a hard time getting off of my porch which is only one step. My doctor sent me for an ultrasound "to make sure it wasn't a blood clot". I really think she did this so the insurance would pay for the ultrasound. After having the u/s, I WALKED out of the hospital. The tech mentioned they sometimes used u/s for treatments. It worked on my Bakers Cyst. The following year my brother had one. I told him he would be a lot better after the u/s....sure enough he was!
I tried everything to get rid of it but it took the u/s to do it. *


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Emerald said:


> I have had the same problems since I hit menopause too, they got much worse after the car accident tho.
> some of mine are arthritis and some is due to the nerve damage.
> 
> But when I was in my early 30's I came down with something called 5th's disease and while it is not bad in children I got downright super sick-started with a rash on my arms and face and neck that faded and then every joint in my body aches and I got high fever and sick like I had the stomach flu. My finger swelled up like little sausages... I was told that it can be reoccurring in adults by my dr. but I haven't had it come back. nasty bug--thanks kids for bringing it home from school! I was healthy till my little monsters went to school..


 From what I understand is menapause helps with iron overload,because your being naturally bled every month.When this stops,he iron starts to work on orgas and joints.Rust the pipes so to speak.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My grandpa always told me that you need to lubricate the joints on a vehicle and you need to do the same thing with your body. He always made sure that we took some kind of fish-oil pill. 

My grandpa is now 95 years old and is still working his garden with no problems from his muscles, his joints or his memory. I find that if I miss a week or two of not taking fish-oil pills, I tend to stiffen up a bit, start taking them again and my full range of motion seems to come back.

Don't know if it is just in my mind, or if other factors play into it, but, it works for me.

My supply of fish-oils today consist of Cod Liver Oil, but, I also take Halibut oils too ...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> My grandpa always told me that you need to lubricate the joints on a vehicle and you need to do the same thing with your body. He always made sure that we took some kind of fish-oil pill.
> 
> My grandpa is now 95 years old and is still working his garden with no problems from his muscles, his joints or his memory. I find that if I miss a week or two of not taking fish-oil pills, I tend to stiffen up a bit, start taking them again and my full range of motion seems to come back.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Nakid,I just started on the fish oil 10 days ago.I also bought some vegan joint oil,Baxyl'Hyaluronan'for healthy joints.The reason I got the vegan was because some Gloucontinmne can upset the stomach or thats what I hear.

I tried the probiotics twice now different brands and it really did a number on my stomach,so I'm careful to start out on something new until I see how it affects me.

Any info on the Baxyl?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dixie said:


> *Oh, it WILL go away but when? I had one in 2009, this was the first time I have HAD to be wheeled in for test! It was behind my knee and I had a hard time getting off of my porch which is only one step. My doctor sent me for an ultrasound "to make sure it wasn't a blood clot". I really think she did this so the insurance would pay for the ultrasound. After having the u/s, I WALKED out of the hospital. The tech mentioned they sometimes used u/s for treatments. It worked on my Bakers Cyst. The following year my brother had one. I told him he would be a lot better after the u/s....sure enough he was!
> I tried everything to get rid of it but it took the u/s to do it. *


 I had the U/S already a moth ago,it has gotten worse since then.Not because of the U/S but using it so much.I have to work in the garden or lose all those plants.

I' doing 30 different exercises a day now.Physical theopy said I needed to build up muscles in hips ,knees and shoulders.

I get so much exercise around here Iwas surprised I needed more.But they found muscles I did'nt know was there until I started stretching them.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Iron overload 'Hemochromotosis'[think I spelled it right] is the curse of the celtics from what they say,many light skinned blondes have iron overload and never know it.The only treatment is phlebotomy.

It works on most organs,can cause diabetes,heart and kidney and joint problems if not caught in time.Most dr.s don't want to test for it.

Of course other joint problems come from insect related bacteria,like Lymm,and other tic born desease.

These are not arthriits but rather what is known as' pseudo gout'[not regular gout].

If you mention this gout to most drug pushers'I mean dr.s they laugh in your face.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> I had the U/S already a moth ago,it has gotten worse since then.Not because of the U/S but using it so much.I have to work in the garden or lose all those plants.
> 
> I' doing 30 different exercises a day now.Physical theopy said I needed to build up muscles in hips ,knees and shoulders.
> 
> I get so much exercise around here Iwas surprised I needed more.But they found muscles I did'nt know was there until I started stretching them.


*It worked for me and my brother so I don't know what to tell you. I am in constant motion also, that year I canned over 120 quarts of green beans. I hope you get better soon, I know I would hate to have that again!*


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dixie said:


> *It worked for me and my brother so I don't know what to tell you. I am in constant motion also, that year I canned over 120 quarts of green beans. I hope you get better soon, I know I would hate to have that again!*


Thanks Dixie.I wish it had of worked for me,maybe she did'nt do it long enough.it really is aggrevating.I have too much to do to stop so i work through the pain.Try not to favor that leg so it does'nt mess up the other one.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

never mind,haha.


----------

